# not advised ..but risk it



## tahir07 (Jun 22, 2015)

I have been reading the forum and people have advised don't go over to Dubai to look for
A job. look online before you go out. I've had enough looking online no luck. You might say I might not get any luck over there either. Which is true. But will risk it

Planning to go in the next couple of months. Not sure for how long I'm planning to stay there for? Will Stay in a cheap hotel like premier inn. Should not cost me much.

Would like some advice regarding the following:

How long should I stay there for?
Who do I approach with regard to looking for a job ie recruitment agency?
Has anybody tried this approch before, any luck?


I have 5 years experience in the finance industry. I also have a Degree.

Would love to here peoples advice good or bad .

Thank you


----------



## Skip_ZA (Jan 28, 2015)

Ive tried via online... send linkedin messages to recruiters at specific companies. 

I decided to message Managers directly on linkedin, and got job offer after 6 months.

I would say forget recruitment agencies, do some research on the company you want to work for, contact their managers directly. Even if you go to Dubai, don't waste time on recruitment agencies.

Good Luck.


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

good luck, look on dubbizle maybe for shared places to rent.. or on airBnB. it might cost less than a hotel.. MIGHT..


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You can rent a hotel apartment for 3,000/month, a car for 1,800, add fuel and phone charges and that's 6,000 plus food etc. Call it AED10,000/month all in - £1,800.

How long you stay depends on how much you have in savings, don't be shy and network in areas/places where like minded people congregate (DIFC?) - however that won't be cheap.

Don't even think about coming here until September and remember that the big Eid holiday (at least a week off) is end of Sept.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Where is this hotel apartment for 3,000 a month?



The Rascal said:


> You can rent a hotel apartment for 3,000/month, a car for 1,800, add fuel and phone charges and that's 6,000 plus food etc. Call it AED10,000/month all in - £1,800.
> 
> How long you stay depends on how much you have in savings, don't be shy and network in areas/places where like minded people congregate (DIFC?) - however that won't be cheap.
> 
> Don't even think about coming here until September and remember that the big Eid holiday (at least a week off) is end of Sept.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Green Community, Sharjah, Ajman, Barsha. Look and you shall find.


----------



## tahir07 (Jun 22, 2015)

I have about £30,000 saving. I don't want to spend it all there.
What is the DIFC?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Premier Inn hotels, are around 360 AED a month, 50/60 quid. Trust me it catches on you. For 2 and half months it cost me around 16,000 AED GBP 2500-3000

If you don't have a job do not move here. Crazy idea.


----------



## tahir07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Was thinking of staying for just more than a month.

I'm still working in the UK. I will just take my holiday leave.



iggles said:


> Premier Inn hotels, are around 360 AED a month, 50/60 quid. Trust me it catches on you. For 2 and half months it cost me around 16,000 AED GBP 2500-3000
> 
> If you don't have a job do not move here. Crazy idea.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

tahir07 said:


> I have about £30,000 saving. I don't want to spend it all there.
> What is the DIFC?



That's Dubai international financial center. 

I recommend you come in October. After Al Adha Eid particularly.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> Premier Inn hotels, are around 360 AED a month, 50/60 quid.


Hi,
I take it you meant 360 AED per day - not per month!!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I take it you meant 360 AED per day - not per month!!
> Cheers
> Steve


Just checking people read my comments. I feel lonely sometimes behind this laptop.


----------



## tahir07 (Jun 22, 2015)

With regard to DIFC do I just go in and hand my CV to companies ( I doubt it. ) if not how do I approach the companies?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

tahir07 said:


> With regard to DIFC do I just go in and hand my CV to companies ( I doubt it. ) if not how do I approach the companies?


How about you start with their website? Maybe it might just mention the companies that are based there.

Maybe...

PS, hate to put a downer on things but I'd suggest your chances of finding gainful employment, based on your postings, is less than zero.


----------



## tahir07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Any suggestions to help me increase my chances ?

Can't get any lower than zero the only way is up.



The Rascal said:


> How about you start with their website? Maybe it might just mention the companies that are based there.
> 
> Maybe...
> 
> PS, hate to put a downer on things but I'd suggest your chances of finding gainful employment, based on your postings, is less than zero.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

tahir07 said:


> With regard to DIFC do I just go in and hand my CV to companies ( I doubt it. ) if not how do I approach the companies?


How would you look for jobs back home? Will you rock up at the office and hand out your resume?
Networking, getting in touch with people etc. 

Just because you are here physically is only marginally better than not being here. Sending out resumes online also in general would not help unless you EXACTLY match the requirements for the job. 

Also, "work in finance" does not mean anything. Bank clerks, the credit card salesmen and CFOs all think that they work in finance.


----------



## tahir07 (Jun 22, 2015)

True I wouldn't go up to a office and hand my CV.

All jobs that I applied for in the UK have been through recruitment agencies. It's does not seem to work in Dubai.

I know finance can be a broad role. I did not state my exact role because this is not a recruitment site.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

tahir07 said:


> I know finance can be a broad role. I did not state my exact role because this is not a recruitment site.


You're right of course, it's not.

However there are a plethora of employers on here that could help you.

So much less than zero.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

You're in the finance industry, you want to move to Dubai yet you hadn't heard of DIFC - which suggests you need to do a lot of research before you commit to anything. Find out about the finance industry in Dubai, how it works, the companies operating within it, the salary levels, the cost of living, and only then decide whether you want to move and whether it's worth it.

How long to stay isn't only about the cost, you have a limit on length of stay with your visa.

As others have said, with Ramadan, Eid and the summer holidays, don't even think of visiting before October. Do your research in the meantime and try to make appointments with relevant companies in advance. In general you have a better chance of getting a job if you're in the country and available for interviews.


----------



## ReefPony (Jun 22, 2015)

tahir07 said:


> True I wouldn't go up to a office and hand my CV.
> 
> All jobs that I applied for in the UK have been through recruitment agencies. It's does not seem to work in Dubai.
> 
> I know finance can be a broad role. I did not state my exact role because this is not a recruitment site.


First, finance is a hugely broad term. Are you talking about investment banking (M&A, capital markets, equity research, trading, etc), corporate finance, or commercial banking? As with any place, that matters tremendously... a bank teller job in London is probably quite easy to come by but that analyst job in equity capital markets at Barclays is going to be a bit more competitive.

I'm not in Dubai but I'm going to step out on a limb and say that it's probably similar enough to draw some comparisons.

How good is your in-industry network? Turning up in Dubai without knowing anyone who could actually help you get a job is probably a tremendous waste of money. Instead of hopping the first flight out, spend 3-6 months trying to build your network and don't get on an airplane until you're in a position to line up a few informational interviews during your visit.

I'm a big fan of quotes so here's one that is very applicable from famous American "founding father" Benjamin Franklin - "If you fail to plan, you are planning to fail."


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

ReefPony said:


> First, finance is a hugely broad term. Are you talking about investment banking (M&A, capital markets, equity research, trading, etc), corporate finance, or commercial banking? As with any place, that matters tremendously... a bank teller job in London is probably quite easy to come by but that analyst job in equity capital markets at Barclays is going to be a bit more competitive.
> 
> I'm not in Dubai but I'm going to step out on a limb and say that it's probably similar enough to draw some comparisons.
> 
> ...


Well said.

It'll never happen, the OP is a dreamer.


----------



## tahir07 (Jun 22, 2015)

I actually do work for a investment bank. I work at Barclay's as a analyst.
The reason i came on the forum was because I was looking for help/advice. And I have received good advice.

Such as network, stick to one industry, just don't take any job, don't go over until you have got interviews arranged.

Also I would like to add people have moved to countries with nonething and have become successful.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

OP - I think people here are just trying to be realistic as many people do come here expecting to land a job once they are here but even from the people I know, most got their jobs from abroad and the ones who came here either had to settle for a low paying job to survive or simply left because they didn't find a job.

Having said that - by no means is it a rule that you'd be wasting your money by coming here to look for a job. Just have a realistic expectations, set yourself a time frame and try to come here during a time when things are moving (eg: as people have mentioned, after Oct). Understand that you maybe heading back home with no job - you can chalk it under experience. OR, you might end up with a great job!

Take the next few months to research accommodations, networking venues, companies, contacts and be prepared so you can hit the ground running. Sounds like you generally have a good attitude towards the whole thing so take in everyone's advice and make your decision.

Good luck!


----------



## cheme (May 20, 2015)

tahir07 said:


> Any suggestions to help me increase my chances ?
> 
> Can't get any lower than zero the only way is up.


I like your attitude. The most important thing to remember is that everyone's journey is different depending on profession, nationality, and pure luck. Everyone said Ramadan is a bad time to search but I just got an interview during Ramadan! 

Here's what worked for me. Google *whatever your profession is* companies in UAE. Go to their websites, search for openings and apply. Search for them on LinkedIn and apply to any postings that match your qualifications. If there is a job poster, open the person's profile and send them a friend request in this form:

Dear Mr XYZ,
We have never met but I am currently searching for a ABC job openings at QRS Company. I have _ years of experience in providing high quality services in the area of _ in _ country. Can we connect?
Best Regards

Then check if the person has an open profile where you can send an inmail with your cover letter, and quote the job that they posted which you already applied for. I get a 5% response rate. This is a lot based on the volume of these I send out everyday. Don't send out shoddy applications or a cookie cutter resume. Change your resume and cover letter to match each job you apply for.

It's a LOT of work. I'm a female in Engineering originally from Nigeria so I started this process knowing I will have to put in a significant amount of work. 

It goes without saying that your linkedin profile, resume and cover letter should be very professional and highlight your skills.

Goodluck to you!


----------



## tahir07 (Jun 22, 2015)

@cheme

Thanks great advice.

Will try that today. What type of volumes were you sending out per day? How long did your job search last for?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

tahir07 said:


> @cheme Thanks great advice. Will try that today. What type of volumes were you sending out per day? How long did your job search last for?


 Her job search is ongoing, read her post again. She's got an INTERVIEW, not a JOB!


----------



## cheme (May 20, 2015)

tahir07 said:


> @cheme
> 
> Thanks great advice.
> 
> Will try that today. What type of volumes were you sending out per day? How long did your job search last for?


At least 50 job applications a week. I also send my resume to [email protected] (a lot of those bounce back though). I've been on the search for about 3 months and I just landed my first real interview so like I said it's a lot of work. I've had someone interview me unofficially back and forth on linkedin before deciding I wasn't a good fit  and ADGAS responded saying they didn't hire women on Das Island (bummer!). I don't know how long it will be until I land a job offer. Unfortunately I don't know people in my field that work in the UAE, it would've made the process a little less painful.


----------



## tahir07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Oops. So its just a interview not a job yet. I would be happy just getting a interview?


50 a week seems alot to me. Adapting your resume and cover letter for each role. Are you working at the moment?


----------



## cheme (May 20, 2015)

tahir07 said:


> Oops. So its just a interview not a job yet. I would be happy just getting a interview?
> 
> 
> 50 a week seems alot to me. Adapting your resume and cover letter for each role. Are you working at the moment?


Yes I work full time and i'm planning my wedding. I guess I want it THAT bad.


----------



## miaux (Jul 16, 2014)

tahir07 said:


> Oops. So its just a interview not a job yet. I would be happy just getting a interview?
> 
> 
> 50 a week seems alot to me. Adapting your resume and cover letter for each role. Are you working at the moment?


YES, and that is minnimum... In a period of 3 months I had more than 300 applications that matched my profile, only 2 calls, and one that landed my current job. 

Also check your local online job finder ( for the uk is it reed? in Germany it was stepstone), there are some positions that are not advertised here in Dubai, but only abroad.

Check also the stickies on how to find a job in the UAE, lots of information there...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

cheme said:


> I like your attitude. The most important thing to remember is that everyone's journey is different depending on profession, nationality, and pure luck. Everyone said Ramadan is a bad time to search but I just got an interview during Ramadan!
> 
> Here's what worked for me. Google *whatever your profession is* companies in UAE. Go to their websites, search for openings and apply. Search for them on LinkedIn and apply to any postings that match your qualifications. If there is a job poster, open the person's profile and send them a friend request in this form:
> 
> ...


When people send me that type of mail on LinkedIn, I first check whether they've read/seen my profile 99/100 times they haven't.

So they're binned.

We have loads of jobs going in my Company (I part own it), but if you can't even get over the basics I'd rather not waste my time.

So don't flood me with PMs.


----------



## JayDeliwala (Jun 25, 2015)

Honestly, it's tough.

If you know Arabic it's a definite plus and would make your CV stand out.

In my personal experience, I would try to get a couple of appointments just through contacting these companies directly.

Don't just narrow to Dubai but try Abu Dhabi as well they have some great opportunities.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

JayDeliwala said:


> Honestly, it's tough.
> 
> If you know Arabic it's a definite plus and would make your CV stand out.
> 
> ...


I disagree, being able to speak Arabic isn't important to us. We have Arabic speakers.

What is important is your ability to make a difference to MY business. If I can see how you will add value (and ultimately increase turnover which equals my salary), then I'll employ you.

If you can't I don't give a ****.


----------



## tahir07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Would like to thank everybody for there advice.

OK I've decide I'm not going over there to job search. staying home to search.

Also I'm going to change my CV/resume for every job that I'm going to apply for which I did not do before. I was just sending the same CV to everybody.

I was abit surprised how many jobs people have applied for before they got there job. So I've set a target to apply for 7-8 jobs per day.


----------



## cheme (May 20, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> When people send me that type of mail on LinkedIn, I first check whether they've read/seen my profile 99/100 times they haven't.
> 
> So they're binned.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if you were referring to me or OP, but I do take the time to read people's profiles before messaging them . Some people go as far as saying they accept requests from fellow Oil and Gas professionals, some have their emails on there and some just don't want to be bothered.

I don't think it's realistic to expect everyone on LinkedIn to reply but I also feel like applying only through the website isn't effective.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

cheme said:


> I'm not sure if you were referring to me or OP, but I do take the time to read people's profiles before messaging them . Some people go as far as saying they accept requests from fellow Oil and Gas professionals, some have their emails on there and some just don't want to be bothered.
> 
> I don't think it's realistic to expect everyone on LinkedIn to reply but I also feel like applying only through the website isn't effective.


More of a reflection on life really, not directed at anyone.

Seriously though, I get 10+ mails a day on LinkedIn and I know they've never even looked at my ugly mug, that also means they have no idea what my company does, what we're looking for (we have a crap website on purpose).

Do employees think we're stoopid????


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> (we have a crap website on purpose).
> 
> Do employees think we're stoopid????


Hahahahaha. Thats one the biggest BS i have ever heard. "Having a crap website on purpose". There are lots of other ways to admit that your website is a pile of S****.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

solospy said:


> Hahahahaha. Thats one the biggest BS i have ever heard. "Having a crap website on purpose". There are lots of other ways to admit that your website is a pile of S****.


Purely because we don't want YOU to know what WE do.

We only have one customer, and no, I won't tell you who they are....


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> More of a reflection on life really, not directed at anyone.
> 
> Seriously though, I get 10+ mails a day on LinkedIn and I know they've never even looked at my ugly mug, that also means they have no idea what my company does, what we're looking for (we have a crap website on purpose).
> 
> Do employees think we're stoopid????





The Rascal said:


> Purely because we don't want YOU to know what WE do.
> 
> We only have one customer, and no, I won't tell you who they are....


From your posts and how you go about on this forum, it seems like you rule Dubai. "His Highness The Rascal"


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

solospy said:


> From your posts and how you go about on this forum, it seems like you rule Dubai. "His Highness The Rascal"


Abu Dhabi mate, and if only you knew....


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> Abu Dhabi mate, and if only you knew....


Yes i know that you know everything about everything.

I am humble enough to know i am not better than anybody and wise enough to know that i am different from the rest.


----------



## tahir07 (Jun 22, 2015)

Stop fighting in my thread lol

I'm here to seek advice to help me also for people who are in a similar position


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

tahir07 said:


> Stop fighting in my thread lol
> 
> I'm here to seek advice to help me also for people who are in a similar position


Hahahaha. We are not fighting. Just winding each other up. I enjoy this friendly banter with The Rascal


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

solospy said:


> From your posts and how you go about on this forum, it seems like you rule Dubai. "His Highness The Rascal"


He doesnt!! He obviously has the time to post on here and try to wind people up lol I'm sure its all said with good humour!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

consider your trip a vacation if you dont succeed,good luck!


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

jojo said:


> He doesnt!! He obviously has the time to post on here and try to wind people up lol I'm sure its all said with good humour!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


I don't need to try to wind people up JoJo, it comes naturally....


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Never a truer word typed on this forum lol.


----------



## de Mexicaan (Apr 16, 2012)

tahir07 said:


> What is the DIFC?


If you have 5 years experience in the finance industry, you want to move to Dubai, and you do not know this: you have a problem.
If you do not come prepared you will not succeed to find a job here unless you are lucky.


----------

